# Livlife bread



## happydog (Sep 9, 2013)

Found a new bread in Waitrose.  Only half the carbs of normal bread, 3.8 per slice and it has seeds too.  Tastes nice.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2013)

Been on web & looks good Happy Dog. Will give it a try thank you


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2013)

Blast! We don't have a Waitrose up here, we have a wide choice of Tesco or, umm, Tesco.


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 9, 2013)

?1.99 per loaf!!!!
http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/fmcg/will-low-carb-bread-be-the-next-big-health-craze/344866.article


----------



## happydog (Sep 9, 2013)

cherrypie said:


> ?1.99 per loaf!!!!
> http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/fmcg/will-low-carb-bread-be-the-next-big-health-craze/344866.article



I paid ?1.20 for mine and I keep it in the freezer and just take out what I need so a loaf lasts a long time.


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2013)

Can't bare walking in a waitrose there prices are criminal


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2013)

Got TWO loafs for ?2 from Newcastle on thurs. It tastes fine so thanks "Happy Dog"


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anybod tried it ????


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 11, 2013)

I tried looking for Livlife in Waitrose this morning as our (small) Tesco has stopped doing Burgen. No luck there, nor in M&S, nor Iceland, nor Holland & Barretts - I didn't try Morrisons as it's always packed.

However in our other small Tesco (we have two) I bought a small Warburtons Wholemeal, which says it is 9.7 carbs per slice - not bad. It isn't a seedy loaf unfortunately but it was a choice of either buying that one or, er, buying that one.

Bit of a treasure hunt looking for suitable bread, isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

Pine Marten said:


> Bit of a treasure hunt looking for suitable bread, isn't it?



It is  My local Co-op started stocking small Burgen S&L for a couple of weeks, then replaced it with Allinsons. I have to go on a monthly trek up to a big new Sainsbury's once a month to get Burgen usually. The local Tesco Extra does a fairly decent Hovis wholemeal granary if I can't be bothered, but it tends to go dry after a couple of days whereas the Burgen stays fresh for a week 

Really, it's no wonder that diets are poor - the vast majority of offers in the supermarkets are chocolate, sweets, beer, spirits, wine, biscuits, coke and crisps, and the bread shelves are 90% white or inferior brown bread.


----------



## Poppie (Nov 11, 2013)

Just bought a Weightwatchers brown Danish loaf which is 8.3 carbs per slice and quite a decent sized slice too.  Never tried this before but it looks nice.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2013)

Morrisons Wholemeal medium 12.5 a slice. 2 for ?1   Tastes good & blood sugar good afterwards !


----------



## pippaandben (Nov 25, 2013)

Pine Marten said:


> I tried looking for Livlife in Waitrose this morning as our (small) Tesco has stopped doing Burgen. No luck there, nor in M&S, nor Iceland, nor Holland & Barretts - I didn't try Morrisons as it's always packed.
> 
> However in our other small Tesco (we have two) I bought a small Warburtons Wholemeal, which says it is 9.7 carbs per slice - not bad. It isn't a seedy loaf unfortunately but it was a choice of either buying that one or, er, buying that one.
> 
> Bit of a treasure hunt looking for suitable bread, isn't it?


Our local Iceland has stocked Burgen for well over a year -and still does -at ?1,00 and no change in price for all that time. Have also found it in Wilkinsons where they have a small food section but usually c?1.40 there.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 25, 2013)

We have an Iceland but unfortunately when I went in there the other week to check I discovered that they don't sell bread _at all_, never mind Burgen! So at the moment I've got half a loaf of Burgen left, and a small Warburtons wholemeal (9.7 per slice), and I usually use a slice off each if I'm having a sandwich.

In Tesco there was an 'sorry, temporarily out of stock' where the Burgen normally is, so hopefully it'll be back soon.

Onward and upward on the treasure hunt!


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 28, 2013)

Hurray, found Livlife in Waitrose this morning - I shall try it out for lunch


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2013)

pls let us know how you get on with it PM  (i thought it was good)


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought it was quite tasty, though the slices are rather small - but they are full of seedy bits, which I like 

My hubby is eating the rest of the wholemeal loaf (he doesn't like bits - get stuck in his teeth) so I've got half a Burgens and half a Livlife, so I'm happy


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It is  My local Co-op started stocking small Burgen S&L for a couple of weeks, then replaced it with Allinsons. I have to go on a monthly trek up to a big new Sainsbury's once a month to get Burgen usually. The local Tesco Extra does a fairly decent Hovis wholemeal granary if I can't be bothered, but it tends to go dry after a couple of days whereas the Burgen stays fresh for a week
> 
> Really, it's no wonder that diets are poor - the vast majority of offers in the supermarkets are chocolate, sweets, beer, spirits, wine, biscuits, coke and crisps, and the bread shelves are 90% white or inferior brown bread.



Totally agree with you "Northy" They dont promote the good for you stuff !


----------



## Naty (Feb 11, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone in London had got hold of a loaf?  I went to my nearest Waitrose last night, but no luck.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with Northie, supermarkets have promotions on sweets, chocolate, fizzy drinks, cakes etc. I have never seen any offers on good healthy food. Seeded bread is always most expensive. My local Morrisons stopped stocking Burgen due to lack of demand and it's a trek to find any other shop that stocks it. Sophie only likes white bread even though I tell her whole meal and seeded is best for her. And I don't want to buy a white loaf and a seeded loaf so we have to compromise with 50/50 bread.


----------



## Naty (Feb 11, 2014)

I have since been to my next nearest Waitrose and found it!  

Marmite on toast for lunch tomorrow - and then the real test will be in, ahem, the test...


----------



## Naty (Feb 12, 2014)

I was 6.4 at 12.15.  Had four slices with Marmite and an hour later was 11.1


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 12, 2014)

FOUR??? Yikes!


----------



## Naty (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I didn't have anything else for lunch... 

Today I had two slices and a ready packed Tesco side salad, will test at 1.40...


----------

